# Eclipse Shortcut Frage



## Math55 (6. Jan 2004)

hallo, ist es möglich unter eclipse folgendes zu machen.

ich möchte statt jedesmal system.out.println() zu schreiben nur sop schreibn, dann nach drücken der leertaste erscheint statt sop eben system...... . falls jemand editplus kennt, dort ging sowas. geht das auch mit eclipse?

danke


----------



## mariopetr (7. Jan 2004)

in eclipse ist es sysout und syserr. mann kann sich aber unter preferences->java->editor->templates beliebige kuerzel einrichten


----------



## bröggle (7. Jan 2004)

bei mir funktioniert das in eclipse irgendwie nicht...
sysout bleibt sysout und das wars... auch das hinzufügen eines neuen Befehls hilft nichts...
muss ich da noch irgendeine Taste drücken damit es funktioniert?


----------



## mariopetr (7. Jan 2004)

strg+space (in der normalen config, kann man auch aendern)


----------



## Math55 (7. Jan 2004)

alles klar, nu funzt es  danke

ps: siehe neuer post von mir mit neuer frage!

danke


----------

